# Flameback identification



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi guys,

need your advice on the identification below.
what flameback is this victorian?
thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi guys

anybody can advice?
i have an offer for these from a farm quite far away from my house and they are a little pricey.
just want to be sure what they really are.
not too sure if they are Kyoga flameback? dayglow or xmas fulu?

thanks and have a nice day


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks closeish to a Kyoga flameback.

But it also looks like the color has been enhanced with Photoshop (or equivalent) I can't give you a positive ID.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi StructureGuy

thanks for advice.
if i am going to start a small breeding colony, how many males and females do you suggest?
can a 2ft 15gallon tank do for breeding?

thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi jonchor, to me it looks weird as a flameback, the color seems to not match the classical flameback from lake Victoria and it seems quite strange as a Kyoga flameback, the upper part of the snout should be red orange and not blue, the snoput seems to be too smal also being a litle bit more elongated in kyoga flameback


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi samaki

thanks for advice. 
hmm... could be some hybrids again....

thanks


----------



## King Kyoga (Jan 29, 2016)

This looks like a Dayglow to me.....but kinda leaning toward hybrid


----------



## King Kyoga (Jan 29, 2016)

Nah, I'm gonna say 100% Hybrid


----------

